# Spray/water bottles - do they really help?



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I'd like to hear experiences and suggestions from people who use or have used water spray as a training/behavior tool. I tried a couple times when Kuno was a wee pup but think the bottle and spray was too mild. I'm also not too keen on the idea of spraying water around inside my house...

I'd like to hear some techniques and result stories if you have them!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I attempted to use the spray bottle on Molly when she was getting up on furniture. It turned into a big game with her. That is how I found out she loves water so any time I tried to spray her, she was try and eat the water and it got her even more excited. So I did away with the spray bottle technique.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The only time I've used one was when Coke would stick his head through the cat door. He hates a little squirt in his eyes.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

What I've heard is that some dogs really hate squirt bottles and some really love them, and that they are only effective on the dogs that hate them. For the dogs that love them, it's just a big game. Zeus, loves getting squirt, thinks it's fun, and a game. Apollo on the other hand looks at me like he gets his feelings hurt if I squirt him, so now I don't use it for either dog.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We have a big spray bottle in almost every room in our house. We have found them to be very effective at getting the dog's attention. Before we "squirt" we always give them a three AH AH AH warning, and then fire away if the behavior has not stopped.

Since we have such a constant turnover of fosters, we go with anything that works! 

Our newest foster, who arrived on Saturday, was already making ugly faces at the other dogs who try to get close to John. This new girl has already found out about what happens when you make an ugly face to the other dogs - squirt squirt squirt!


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

3 parts water and 1 part vinegar works wonders..unless you add vinegar to their water. We haven't needed to use a spray bottle in ages.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've used plain water squirted in their face for barking in the crate, especially at training. <Barking dogs drives me nuts> Worked for me.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

works wonders for me. I stopped Ozzy jumping on me by using the squirt. Now all I have to do is hold it and he stops any bad behavior.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Spray bottles have their place when other training isn't working or you need a really fast negative reisnforcement. (For instance cat chasing.)

Please use plain water - vinegar and other additives sting if they accidently get in the eyes. If your dog doesn't stop to think things over with plain water, spraying probably will not be effective.

As somone else said - after they know what it is, most dogs just have to see the bottle and they will back off.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input and experiences. I might give it a second try for a few issues.


----------

